# Bullfrogs



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has been seeing any. It's still a little cool at night, but I'm getting hungry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't been yet this year, but have been thinking about it! Last year, by the time it got hot enough, the rain wouldn't quit long enough to give us a good chance at em. Hopefully things will stay drier this year.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel ya there. I want to give it a try this weekend, but we'll see


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a very small pond out back and picked up a few last week. Most were 12-15" long total.No gig needed,just blind them and pick them up. But you can walk all the way around the pond.


----------

